# Could I adopt my nephews?



## EternalLight

Here it goes..
Im expecting twins but I'm very early in the pregnancy. My SIL has a 3 year old and has just given birth to another child. She doesn't get on with my husband AT ALL, as she doesn't agree with inter-racial relationships (I'm white and my partner is black). After lots of Gang/drug and drink problems both her children are being taken away from her and my MIL has begged us to adopt them.
Im not sure, please offer any advice...What should we do?:shrug:


----------



## missk1989

Firstly where are you from?

If you are in the UK I would be surprised if you are allowed to adopt them purely because you are expecting yourself and SS here would want to children to have more attention than you may be able to offer them with newborns. They will likely have many needs such as attachment issues and if your sil drank/did drugs throughout pregnancy then there may some effects of this that will become clearer as they get older. They will need to have some intensive support to start with and their future will be uncertain. Can you provide such support with twins on top?

You also need to consider, where ever you are living, if you can financially and emotionally cope with another 4 kids, age 4 and under. Gaining another 4 children in a year will be hard going on all aspects of your life.

If you live in the US they will more than likely agree to the arrangement but please think long and hard about whether or not this is best for your family.


----------



## sophxx

I would if you are able to. In the uk where we live they will always place with family if the situation is ok I couldn't let any child be adopted out of my family if I was able to offer them a home.


----------

